# too much?



## irwingardens (Dec 14, 2015)

With a healthy diet and proper supplementation would working out 5 days a week be too much?


----------



## brazey (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome.... repost in the training forum.


----------



## Riles (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 20, 2015)

it's not too much. i went to gym 6 days a week


----------

